# African Dwarf Frogs and male Betta in 10 gallon?



## ShepherdGirl5 (Nov 27, 2013)

I was thinking about getting my male betta a couple african dwarf frogs for company. I have never had african dwarf frogs, but I have heard they enjoy company which is why I was looking into getting 2. I have had my betta for about a month and a half. He is pretty active and friendly, he almost never flares. My tank is 77 degrees F with a filter. It is also planted.
My Questions:
Would 2 african dwarf frogs be too much to add to my tank? 
What is the basic care they require?
Has anyone had any luck with a similar combination?


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

I recently added an ADF to my 6gallon tank with my betta, they had a little bit of a disagreement over food and when Mr Peaches went near his hidey hole but he flared a little, froggie stood his ground and now they are fine, infact look like they are friends.

The main problem i have had is feeding froggie becauce Mr Peaches is such a little piggy i have to hand feed froggie but that it the only issue i have so far seen....touch wood. 

I am hoping to add another the weekend  

Good luck with your tank


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

I feed mine tetra prima pellets and he seems to really enjoy them, i will give him a bloodworm as a treat every now and again, give him a couple of hiding places, small terracotta pot, plants, driftwood and he will be happy as anything, do be carefull with filters though as there little legs can get stuck in them,although froggie seems to enjoy getting 'stuck' to mine then swims down away from it and goes up again....strange little thing


----------



## fishspawn (Jan 15, 2014)

Never had African Frogs in my life, I will certainly look into it  However, are there common diseases they share? something to be thought about


----------



## ShepherdGirl5 (Nov 27, 2013)

ooo I never thought about feeding problems or diseases, I will definitely have to look into those. As far as the frogs go, I have heard they like to be in groups of three, but I would really only like two in my tank. Has anyone had any problems only keeping two? And Mr Peaches is an adorable name by the way! My guy is named Thor


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats a very manly name  

Erm i just place his food in the same place and he has caught on to it now, i would just put a little bit extra there when i get my second guy so we will see. 

Mr peaches did figure out where i was putting his food so i had to make a little cave type structuce to hide it so froggie could get it and Mr Peaches couldn't very greedy fish!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I would like to suggest that you read through the thread in my sig on the proper care of ADFs. It will teach you all you need to know, and if you have any questions we are happy to answer them.


----------



## ShepherdGirl5 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys! My tank plans unexpectedly changed today because I rescued a crowntail from Walmart, so it looks like I'll be doing a divided tank! Definitely have to keep ADF's in mind for the future though


----------

